# coders jobs



## tswest (Oct 26, 2009)

I am scheduled to take my test next month and i recently heard that it is hard to find a job if you do not have any experience working in a doctors office. I also heard that there are going to be some changes as far as keeping up your certification, the changes i heard is that after a certain period of time you must take the test over again.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 26, 2009)

Huh, that is news to me about re-taking the test. Now we do have to take a test on ICD-10 to maintain our credentials but I was under the impression that was a one time thing, once you pass you are done except for CEUs.

While I wouldn't mind having to re-take the CPC exam I do not want to re-take the CEMC exam and I am certainly not ok with having to pay to take them agian either. Hopefully that is not the case and what you heard was just in regards to the ICD-10 part. I'll be watching for anything new on that now.

As far as finding a job, there are tons of posts about that very issue. But you will probably find that in most job markets, they are flooded with applicants and have a lot of options for potential employees.

Good luck,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## tswest (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you for answering my questions.


----------

